# Air in crop?



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have seen this now with a few babies from this pair. This is the only one of the 3 that has what looks like air in his crop. I can push on the skin and the baby will open his mouth but nothing liquid comes out. Then it just goes back like this. Not sure if its ok or if its something that I should try and get out. This little tyke is being fed by his parents. He is 14 days old today so i can try and get a crop needle down his throat to try and get the air out. Like i said, im not sure what to do. Any advice is appreciated!

Side view:









More of a front view:


----------



## RMAC81 (Oct 16, 2013)

You should try to get it out. Hold the babies head up and gently push the air up out of its crop. The baby will open its mouth like it is letting out a burp


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm sure Susanne Russo has an article somewhere on that.

Also, pellets and other soft food is easier digestable, so if you can get the parent birds to eat that instead of only seed like I see in that crop, he'd probably be better off.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I recommend that you talk to srtiels (Susanne) about this baby. It looks stunted to me - at 14 days old the eyes should be open and it should be getting pinfeathers. She's the best person to advise on crop issues too. She's a moderator here, but the best place to reach her is her Facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/groups/ICR.unite/ So it would be a good idea to join the group if you don't already belong and ask for her advice.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

P.S. It looks like the crop is full of seed and nothing else. If the parent birds will eat any high-nutrition soft foods, a bigger variety in the diet could make digestion and growth easier. Organic whole-grain bread is a good baby food and it's fairly easy to get adult birds to eat it.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that baby is stunted. It looks like it has a yeast infection or something along those lines. The air could be a result of the yeast activity. The parents definitely need to start eating more varied soft foods like vegetables, eggs, multi-grain bread, things along those lines.



At 14 days your baby should look like this:


----------



## tace86 (Dec 5, 2013)

Welcome to the world of a stunted baby. I have two at the moment, the same age as yours and they look identical (mine are 13 & 14 days)! They have just started to open their eyes and starting to show signs of some pin feathers. My White also gets the air bubble, I lift it's head and massage it out, but as soon as it hisses again it fills back up.







These were mine today. 
http://www.justcockatiels.net/sour-and-slow-crop-remedies.html
This website has lots of articles written by Susanne (along top bar there is an articles button) it has been a wealth of knowledge for a stunted bub. Mine seem to be having digestion troubles due to too much seed (stubborn parents who are resisting any soft foods - they will only eat leafy green vegies, which is better than nothing) and also the parents (first-timers) weren't digesting the seed before feeding it to them when they first hatched.
Ive been trying to introduce as much greens (baby spinach, silverbeet, radish tops, parsley etc) as possible, as well as soft foods twice a day (which they don't seem to touch, but hoping it will get them more comfortable to try it soon), also tonight I found some coconut water and have given them a few drops, which is supposed to help digestion too.
Good luck finding a solution and hope your bubba grows up big & strong


----------

